# Quick Q: THC cookies, how to store them?



## peteman990 (Feb 14, 2010)

I just made some pot cookies yesterday w/ a stick and a half of butter and a couple ounces of trim. They got left out overnight, did that degrade the thc at all?

I have them stored in a tin now... do they need to be put in the fridge for storage?

I'm mainly wondering if not stored properly, and what the proper way is, will the THC start to degrade and the cookies get less potent?

Thanks


----------



## peteman990 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nobody here knows the best way to store your thc infused baked goods?


----------



## akgrown (Feb 18, 2010)

I always store my cookies in freezer bags. Then I freeze what im not going to use. There good in the freezer for up to a month or so before they get to hard to eat.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 18, 2010)

you should store them in your belly 

a cookie wil have an average of about 5 days shelf life if kept in good conditions, so put as many as you'll need in a tin, and freeze the rest. 

the better way to do this however is to freze your mix not your cookies. roll up your raw mix into a tube and then slice into 1cm discs, then all you have to do is pull one or two out of the freezer, pop yer oven on and you've got warm and fresh cookies in 20 minutes


----------



## txhomegrown (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats a hell of a good idea tip top.


----------

